# Flex pick up locations in SF Bay Area



## uberyou

where are they in San Fran Bay Area?


----------



## Rosio

Im curious too. Still waiting on bg.


----------



## N!ck

Ild like to know as well, if this is guarded info for some reason at least what cities they are in would be cool. 

Any near Vacaville Ca?


----------



## Rosio

I happened to be in Newark and saw a warehouse on Cherry. Im hoping there's one on the other side of the bay or at least a little south.


----------



## N!ck

Im sure there is, there has to be dozens of them. Im getting antsy waiting for my BG check to clear, hopefully there are some near vacaville.


----------



## Rosio

Me too! Good luck to you!


----------



## jester121

N!ck said:


> Im sure there is, there has to be dozens of them.


No there doesn't. Chicago has 4 right now, 2 of which share a location (Prime + Logistics). The locations kind of suck for me.... I'm debating not starting deliveries yet in case they roll one out closer to home, apparently it's near impossible to change your assigned depot once you start delivering.


----------



## cho

uberyou said:


> where are they in San Fran Bay Area?


I don't know but maybe order something from Amazon that requires your signature and ask the driver.


----------



## Dakota2009

I am new on here also. I have been approved for everything, but have not been given any instuctions on my next step? I did find they have a fulfillment warehouse in So San Francisco. I found this when I was searching for jobs for Amazon.


----------



## Shangsta

Dakota2009 said:


> I am new on here also. I have been approved for everything, but have not been given any instuctions on my next step? I did find they have a fulfillment warehouse in So San Francisco. I found this when I was searching for jobs for Amazon.


Got the app?


----------



## Dakota2009

Yes I do have the app. As I was trying to figure out what I was doing, I finished the videos. Then up can a set up a block and then instructions . I did not fill in a schedule because I am wondering where you get trained ? Do they tell you that after you pick a block ? As I am writing this it says up grade to new verison, I did that. now they want me again to set up blocks.


----------



## Shangsta

Dakota2009 said:


> Yes I do have the app. As I was trying to figure out what I was doing, I finished the videos. Then up can a set up a block and then instructions . I did not fill in a schedule because I am wondering where you get trained ? Do they tell you that after you pick a block ? As I am writing this it says up grade to new verison, I did that. now they want me again to set up blocks.


So there is no trianing. The videos tell you everything you need to know. Some people skip them but you will want to watch them. You will find other tips here on this forum.

Next step for you is to grab a block and start driving. Try 10pm local time first and if that doesnt work stay logged into the app and check mornings


----------



## Dakota2009

Shangsta said:


> So there is no trianing. The videos tell you everything you need to know. Some people skip them but you will want to watch them. You will find other tips here on this forum.
> 
> Next step for you is to grab a block and start driving. Try 10pm local time first and if that doesnt work stay logged into the app and check mornings


----------



## Dakota2009

Thank u for all the information. The only block available is 12:00 am to 2;00 am. Once u sign up 4 a block I am guessing that is when they tell u where 2 pick up. Because that seems like a big secret


----------



## Shangsta

Dakota2009 said:


> Thank u for all the information. The only block available is 12:00 am to 2;00 am. Once u sign up 4 a block I am guessing that is when they tell u where 2 pick up. Because that seems like a big secret


The app will navigate you to the pickup point. I recommend showing up at least 15 minutes early just to get a hang of things.


----------



## Dakota2009

They set me up for Amazon Prime, I just went on the app and they said they had a block from 6pm to 8 pm tonight in my city. and they would give me the address at 5 for the pick up. An d the pay is $40 to $45 an hour. I thought is was $30.00 an hr that is what I was quoted


----------



## Dakota2009

Well I did my first pickup this evening, it was on Tennessee st in San Francisco. The man gave me 1 delivery and then said for me to come back, when I finished. I did and it was after 7. So there was not enough time for me to do any more pickups. The people there I talked to that worked for Flex showed me there accounts and both had started last Monday and had already made over $800.00 they said they get steady shifts by advance booking, and just keep checking there apps. They also said they have picked up in So San Francisco. they do mostly 4 hr to 6hr windows and they seem to be doing good. Just wanted to share my first experience


----------



## Dakota2009

uberyou said:


> where are they in San Fran Bay Area?


I know on Tennesse for sure.


----------



## ubaguy

Berkeley (UCA8) - Prime Now has a pick-up point located in 94710.
North San Jose (DSF3) - Amazon.com has a pick-up point located in 95131
Richmond (DSF6) - Amazon.com has a pick-up point located in 94806
San Francisco (UCA1) - Prime Now has a pick-up point located in 94107
San Leandro (DSF4) - Amazon.com has a pick-up point located in 94577
South San Francisco (DSF5) - Amazon.com has a pick-up point located in 94080
Sunnyvale (UCA7) - Prime Now has a pick-up point located in 94085


----------



## Uber48208

Here's your one stop shopping for Amazon warehouses... have to read closely to understand classes of warehouses... some are just distribution centers and are not Flex locations (Logistics/Prime), others are delivery stations - and the last list is Prime Now locations

http://www.mwpvl.com/html/amazon_com.html


----------



## Rosio

Many thanks to both of you!!!


----------



## yucklyftline

Uca1 is 888 Tennesse St in the dogpatch.

My first block was food deliveries, aka "hot wheels". They send you to a random address and have you wait there until you are dispatched to a restaurant for pickup.

Second block directed me to uca1, aka "houdoni", where they stock groceries.

App is super unhelpful if you've never taken the time to read this subforum (which I just discovered). I called support twice during my first block because I had no clue what was happening. I was expecting a warehouse, then thought maybe I was meeting another driver to pick up their unfinished deliveries, then called support and found out I was supposed to hit "arrive", so I did an airport run until the next block started.

The second block came and I saw 888 Tennessee on the screen. I drove there on a hunch and didn't know what I was supposed to do on arrival. Saw the entrance to the building and I walked in. There's no one to greet you. Asked another driver and he took me to where the action was. Medium sized room where a guy named Joe was dispatching orders to drivers, seemed random. Maybe the guys who schedule blocks ahead of time are assigned specific routes. He finally called for the guy in the maroon shirt (me) and handed me 2 carts with various groceries/household goods. 5 stops altogether, all in nob hill.

Tip: when using your phone to scan packages, hold it 12 inches from the label, took me 2 min to take my first photo because the guy who I asked for help held the camera too close.

I finished 4 of the deliveries in exactly 35 min. The 5th was going to the transamerica pyramid on a sunday night........ guy had them sent to his work address instead of his residence. No way I was driving to Noe Valley to make the last delivery so decided to take it back to the warehouse since I had to drop off blue bags. The blue bags you can actually keep in your car if you plan on doing more blocks, no need to make an unnecessary trip at the end of your shift.

Had it not taken so long to receive my first order (an hour or so), they probably would have given me a second route. I had 10 min left on my block before I arrived back at the warehouse. Chatted up Joe and the other guy and asked enough questions. If you're signed up for uca1 and have questions about anything, go directly to the Tennessee warehouse and talk directly to dispatch.

It would be nice to deliver to a more residential area of the city, but you can't choose your route. Every place but 1 I delivered to, I was parked illegally, even 9pm on a sunday night. Try lugging 3 24 packs of water and 5 bags of groceries to a building with no elevator, not fun, but worth the $150 gift card.

Thanks amazon, I will go back to being a customer now.


----------



## jester121

yucklyftline said:


> ..., but worth the $150 gift card.
> 
> Thanks amazon, I will go back to being a customer now.


Heh... love it!


----------



## Rosio

Well, I think I've convinced myself the North San Jose FC I'm assigned to isn't doing Flex. One full week and no blocks for me. Yes I'm trying to get them at 10 and all day. After several non relevant responses from support, they replied this:







Would the warehouse be available to choose if they weren't actively in the program ?

Should I be patient or just directly ask to be reassigned to another one that I am certain is assigning Flex blocks?


----------



## Shangsta

Rosio said:


> Well, I think I've convinced myself the North San Jose FC I'm assigned to isn't doing Flex. One full week and no blocks for me. Yes I'm trying to get them at 10 and all day. After several non relevant responses from support, they replied this:
> View attachment 73484
> 
> Would the warehouse be available to choose if they weren't actively in the program ?
> 
> Should I be patient or just directly ask to be reassigned to another one that I am certain is assigning Flex blocks?


In addition to 10pm are you checking at random times during the day?

You can still change warehouses but you may regret it once your location is up and running. Depends on how much longer you can wait I suppose.


----------



## Rosio

Thanks, yes all day. The alternate is a Prime WH and actually closer by about a mile. Not sure yet.


----------



## Rosio

Thanks! My concern is what if I switch and they're not taking new drivers at that location and I'm in the same boat.

Why would they have made my original location available to choose if they're not doing it yet? Any ideas?


----------



## dnlbaboof

how do you select wherehouses it sending me to a wherehouse an hour away..........lol


----------



## Rosio

When I installed the app it asked me to choose a location. I chose it originally from a drop down menu.


----------



## Shangsta

dnlbaboof said:


> how do you select wherehouses it sending me to a wherehouse an hour away..........lol


The one you want may not be accepting new drivers


----------



## jaywaynedubya

1- North San Jose (DSF3) - Amazon.com has a pick-up point located in 95131.
2- Richmond (DSF6) - Amazon.com has a pick-up point located in 94806.
3- San Leandro (DSF4) - Amazon.com has a pick-up point located in 94577.
4- South San Francisco (DSF5) - Amazon.com has a pick-up point located in 94080.

Think there is one in Sunnyvale too.


----------



## ivanuber

Anyone did restaurant delivery before? Just got a random starting location today for waiting food delivery and I just sat in my car for a 4 hrs block with zero delivery lol


----------



## dnlbaboof

my region says SF bay , there are never any shifts open, when i try to book the calender, the only options are richmond, support does nothing.......lol guess im stuck with uber


----------



## yucklyftline

ivanuber said:


> Anyone did restaurant delivery before? Just got a random starting location today for waiting food delivery and I just sat in my car for a 4 hrs block with zero delivery lol


So there's 2 ways to look at this.

1) you're making at least $20/hr, no wear and tear, maybe read a book while you're at it

2) you're making at least $20/hr when you could be making a bit more by racking up tips.

I had 3 hot wheels deliveries in a 6 hour period one day. I was sick and didn't mind, but any other day, I'd be pissed. I can make much better use of my time than wasting life at $20/hr.


----------



## FlexDriver

yucklyftline said:


> So there's 2 ways to look at this.
> 
> 1) you're making at least $20/hr, no wear and tear, maybe read a book while you're at it
> 
> 2) you're making at least $20/hr when you could be making a bit more by racking up tips.
> 
> I had 3 hot wheels deliveries in a 6 hour period one day. I was sick and didn't mind, but any other day, I'd be pissed. I can make much better use of my time than wasting life at $20/hr.


In SF $20/hr is nothing but here in east coast its not that bad at all compared to the cost of living there in SF bay area. Correct me If I am wrong!


----------



## yucklyftline

FlexDriver said:


> In SF $20/hr is nothing but here in east coast its not that bad at all compared to the cost of living there in SF bay area. Correct me If I am wrong!


No, very true. I just assumed ivanuber is from the bay and this is the "Flex pickup locations in SF bay area" thread lol.

Anywhere else, $20/hr goes much further. I've experienced exactly what he went through, on both extremes. Sit in the car, bored as hell, or racking up trips and making a pretty good livable wage. I'll take the latter.


----------



## FlexDriver

yucklyftline said:


> ........Sit in the car, bored as hell, or racking up trips and making a pretty good livable wage. I'll take the latter.


Get magazine with "Bunny"on it and have fun lol!


----------



## yucklyftline

FlexDriver said:


> Get magazine with "Bunny"on it and have fun lol!


Not sure how well you're gonna take this, but they no longer have nude pics.

Good luck with the articles and your imagination.


----------



## FlexDriver

yucklyftline said:


> Not sure how well you're gonna take this, but they no longer have nude pics.
> 
> Good luck with the articles and your imagination.


You not gonna believe this but I have never ever browse thru that magazine in my life. Just saw selling them on some news stands.


----------



## Vennom

Hi there. Not sure if anyone is still commenting and reading on this... I came across it looking for answers to a slightly different question....
Anywhoo...
I can answer some of the flex question I read....
The biggest one I saw was what cities were flex warehouses located in the bay area.. I know of 4.... Richmond, San Leandro, south San Francisco and South San jose... i havent been to the san jose one or the San Leandro one.... but I can say the Richmond one is very huge, you get in and out within 30 minutes and you have mostly polite workers there that help out. Depends what time of day and who's working.
The San Fran one isn't as pleasent... it is very tiny and a little more complicated to get in.. though they do have a flow and doing it enough times you get used to the flow.
Another question I saw was how does this work...
We'll you download the amazon flex app from the internet, it isn't in the Google play store... Apple users idk if it's in the Apple store but I'd think it was the same for both.... anywaus.. you download app.. sign up.. It's free, you do pit in some personal information, tax stuff and I think you put in your ssn.. I can't remember. Then you go to offers in the app and when offers pop up they'll be in blocked time. What I mean is... 2 hour block.... 3 hour block... 4 hour block.... they also do half ones too... 2.5; 3.5; 4.5....
You are paid minimum of $20 per hour they tac on a extra $1 per hour the longer the post sits there... I've never seen it past an extra $8 per hour.. but anything is possible... occcationally there are $100 ones for 4 hours...
So after you have chosen your blocks.. you go to the block when it says to. You go to the app.. click start.. it'll guide you with a boring dead voice to the facility.. and when you get there have your i.d. ready and ur app.. there are usually signs pointing to the entrance.... follow whatever the workers tell you..
The best thing i have found in this.. is making piles when you're loading your car. Some people like to spread out on the ground.. Some do it on the shelves some lay it out neat in the car.. and some don't give AF... So choose what works for u but the more organized u are the easier and faster the job is..... after yo7 have loaded your car and checked out. You will proceed delivering...
If you're going to do this full time.. or at least like 5 or more a week... I suggest getting a route optimizer..... they usually cost money but they make like so much easier. You can connect it with Google and Google will read outloud from the routes... or you can do what I do and take your bf with u and he can read the map on the phone and give u every turn. Whatever floats ur boat... 
Some tips and recaps.....
Organize organize organize!!!
Show up to the facility 15 minutes before your scheduled shift maybe earlier at night time.
Route optimizing app..
Car charger, the app and anything else going on on your phone WILLL KILL THE BATTERY!!!
Don't be afraid to call support
Don't refuse to take package... just take them and return them if you have to. They are hardcore about refusing stuff... just don't do it...

2 strikes your out.

Don't forget water and snacks you will get hungry... lots of pbysocal activitit uou burn calaries.

Have fun!


----------



## navarro0907

for flex
South san francisco
Richmond
san leandro
north san jose
i live in san mateo and i pickup on so san francisco


----------



## dnlbaboof

navarro0907 said:


> for flex
> South san francisco
> Richmond
> san leandro
> north san jose
> i live in san mateo and i pickup on so san francisco


do they make youdeliver in the financial district in SF and make you park illegally?


----------



## navarro0907

dnlbaboof said:


> do they make youdeliver in the financial district in SF and make you park illegally?


no the flex drivers never go to the financial district in SF . just around


----------



## dnlbaboof

navarro0907 said:


> no the flex drivers never go to the financial district in SF . just around


so its mostly easy delivieries where you can park legally?


----------



## Ashamalee

Everyone mentions Richmond, but I've never seen that possibility. I live 20 minutes from Richmond and regularly drive 1 to 1.5 hours to the nearest locations I can snag.

Im part of the "Greater SF Bay Area" and see San Jose, SF, and Sunnyvale, Berkeley (Fresh mostly) on a regular basis. I'd love to be closer to home. Making a lot less when time, gas, and wear and tear are factored in.

Whats the trick to seeing a Richmond?! lol


Vennom said:


> The biggest one I saw was what cities were flex warehouses located in the bay area.. I know of 4.... Richmond, San Leandro, south San Francisco and South San jose


----------



## bjoh

Richmond is for logistics, San Jose, Berkley, San Francisco and Sunnyvale are for prime now. so my guess is you don't see Richmond because you are prime now and not logistics.


----------



## Shangsta

Ashamalee said:


> I live 20 minutes from Richmond and regularly drive 1 to 1.5 hours to the nearest locations I can snag.


You have to be losing money...


----------



## Cynergie

dnlbaboof said:


> do they make youdeliver in the financial district in SF and make you park illegally?


Yes you can get SF Financial District
No, no one can make you give a ticket to yourself.

You can avoid this by doing a 109% free form of transportation that's anti CF, non global warming, and environmentally positive.

It's called walking to your destination point.


----------



## okula

navarro0907 said:


> for flex
> South san francisco
> Richmond
> san leandro
> north san jose
> i live in san mateo and i pickup on so san francisco


Could you please give an exact address of pickup location in South San Francisco?


----------



## soupergloo

okula said:


> Could you please give an exact address of pickup location in South San Francisco?


250 Utah Ave.


----------



## Prius13

jester121 said:


> No there doesn't. Chicago has 4 right now, 2 of which share a location (Prime + Logistics). The locations kind of suck for me.... I'm debating not starting deliveries yet in case they roll one out closer to home, apparently it's near impossible to change your assigned depot once you start delivering.


2 meaning Goose and Wood Dale?


----------



## Randy0331

Here's a list of Amazon Flex warehouse locations


----------

